# Meet Steve&Marsha! :)



## YourSoJelly (Jul 23, 2013)

I got two new pets... His name is Steve, he is a tree frog. We were weeding my garden and my friend uplifted Steve out of the ground. We think he was caught in a spiders web because when he came out, there was a spider on his side. He seems to be acting normal, I am going to keep him for observation. He is a real cutie, who loves hoping and bouncing around. I already joined a frog forum, to make sure he gets the best care possible. He is pretty small, about the size of a penny. I am hopefully going to be able to get him in a better habitat, but as of right now, he seems to really enjoy this one.

Marsha is a baby toad that my horse kicked. Her jaw was of line, there was a small glob of blood, and a squinted eye. She looked pretty dead, but she wasn't! She is now alive and kicking, and loving her new home. Her and Steve get along quite well, and they like eating crickets together. Martha likes flies and crickets while Steve likes crickets and moths. Martha is about the size of a nickle. Martha loves to hop around on the ground, and burrow.

I am keeping Steve because he was bitten by this giant, unspecified, spider, and I want to make sure he is ok. My horse (who is 1,100 pounds) kicked, with his back feet, Marsha 15 feet away, on to compacted sand. I am amazed she is alive. I am keeping them for their own health and safety. If they do die, I would rather it be in a nice environment compared to:

Steve's Case- Being dissolved from the inside out,staring at a giant spider as your last sight.
Marsha's Case- Being toyed with, then eaten by a barn cat.

As of right now, I am going to say I did the best possible for them. Sorry if the pictures are sideways and crazy, I have yet to have the time to go and fix all the pictures on my computer.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 23, 2013)

They will be getting released back into the wild when they pass the health check, so this is only a temp. set up.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

You are a very kind and responsible person. Also, very descriptive concerning the potential demise of your current guests! Interesting story!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Aww, that's really sweet of you.  And Steve and Marsha are adorable!


----------

